# Flounder rig for sale



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

17 ft tide craft tri hull boat floats swallow rides good it is a older boat it has been used and works well lots of alluminum rails, leaning rail, rod holders, poling platform, light guards, light brackets 12 gal fuel tank 70 hp Johnson foot controlled trolling motor,gps fish finder 2 500 watt lights 2 250 watt lights can be bought with Honda eu2000i generator or with out 3000.00 with or 2500.00 without it was a project boat that never got completed do to itching to fish!! And never stopped so I never completed but everything works well and ready to go pm me and send a phone number and I will text pictures upon request thanks Justin


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

If you decide to sell the generator separate, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

where you located? pics?


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I am 7 miles south Jay fl .... I can text pics if u pm me a number


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Still available?


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Yes still available


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Price, reduced 1,800.00 without generator 2,600.00 with gen final reduction price .... Only reason for selling just don't use it a lot anymore but have used it 5-6 times this year ... But I cannot take any less too much invested


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Sea~N~Red said:


> 17 ft tide craft tri hull boat floats swallow rides good it is a older boat it has been used and works well lots of alluminum rails, leaning rail, rod holders, poling platform, light guards, light brackets 12 gal fuel tank 70 hp Johnson foot controlled trolling motor,gps fish finder 2 500 watt lights 2 250 watt lights can be bought with Honda eu2000i generator or with out 3000.00 with or 2500.00 without it was a project boat that never got completed do to itching to fish!! And never stopped so I never completed but everything works well and ready to go pm me and send a phone number and I will text pictures upon request thanks Justin


What has not been completed?


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I sent u a message thanks


----------

